
Google wins trial against Oracle as jury finds Android is fair use - floatalong
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/google-wins-trial-against-oracle-as-jury-finds-android-is-fair-use/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781053).

------
pavpanchekha
This is possibly my best-case scenario. APIs are copywriteable (so says the
Supreme Court), and this seems reasonable, since some APIs really are very
good and treating them like an artistic work has benefits. But implementing
them is fair use, preserving the utility of APIs for compatibility. Great
news!

------
epalmer
Wow I did not expect the verdict so soon. This is fantastic news.

